# ClassNotFoundException



## Guest (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe eine Java-Applikation programmiert, welche Daten in eine SQL Datenbank einspeist, die auf einem zentralen Server liegt.
Ich kann die Appliaktion über eine .bat Datei auf meinem PC starten und alles läuft, einschließlich der Verbindung zur Datenbank. Ich verwende den Treiber: net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver und wie gesagt, auf meinem PC läuft alles Reibunglos. Ich will die Sache aber nun auf einem anderen PC starten. Die Applikation startet auch. aber ich bekomme eben eine ClassNotFoundException, weil er den Treiber nicht laden kann.

Woran könnte das liegen? Die richtige jre ist eingebunden. Ich have öfter gelesen, dass das am Clathpath liegen könnte, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich da ändern sollte!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mai 2007)

der ClassPath muss den Treiber enthalten,
schaue dir den Classpath auf deinem PC an,
startest du das Programm dort auf die gleiche Weise (z.B. java Klassenname)?

http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/kurse/unterlagen/java/allg/jdk/index.htm
http://www.ssw.uni-linz.ac.at/Teaching/Lectures/GdP/2006/Environment.html


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2007)

Ich starte das Programm in beiden Fällen durch ein Start.bat Datei, die eine app.jar aufruft. In der app.jar befindet sich auch die jdts.jar (also der Treiber), aber es funktioniert nicht. 
Wie setzt sich der Clathpatz zusammen?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mai 2007)

in den angegebenen Links steht alles zum normalen Classpath,
über Jars in Jars aber wohl kaum etwas, kenne ich leider auch nicht,


----------

